# wow



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

what an idea. if you don't watch all of video be sure to watch the last few minuets


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That was very interesting, that's one tall stand. Pretty good idea .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's slick.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

That's cool!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

snag said:


> That was very interesting, that's one tall stand. Pretty good idea .


It would have to be to keep the deer from seeing you in that giant contraption. 

Looks like more of a PITA than conventional to me. I understand the idea, but it isn't practical. 

There was no sound on my video, but I'd imagine it's loud and clunky. It's obviously cumbersome. He had trouble keeping it up rolling it on that flat open ground. I couldn't imagine trying that on the terrain here.

Also, you'd have to have a perfectly straight tree with no branches in the way. If that's the tree you're looking for, might as well save the weight and money and use a climber. 

Lastly, that's one more mechanical component to fail on you. Im sure there are measures taken to keep the weather from causing the electrical and mechanical components from failing, but why take the chance? 

I do see it having a place in the disabled hunter market though. I think it would be great for that.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

beaver said:


> It would have to be to keep the deer from seeing you in that giant contraption.
> 
> Looks like more of a PITA than conventional to me. I understand the idea, but it isn't practical.
> 
> ...


99.9% sure this was created for a disabled hunter as in the video...no one else...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Did the video not have sound or is it just my phone?


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

beaver said:


> Did the video not have sound or is it just my phone?


No sound for me and I'm sure the disable would be happy just to be in a tree for the view.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree. I just said it wouldn't be practical for anything except the market for disabled hunters. I didn't watch the entire 10 minutes, but in the first 5 or 6 minutes I didn't see anything that made me think that it was marketed that way.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

beaver said:


> I agree. I just said it wouldn't be practical for anything except the market for disabled hunters. I didn't watch the entire 10 minutes, but in the first 5 or 6 minutes I didn't see anything that made me think that it was marketed that way.


 the last 2 min or so show a wheel chair setup


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Ahh I guess I should have watched to the end.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

For the time and effort a shooting house with a wheel chair ramp would be more practical IMO. How do you charge battery? Yes I think it's great to be able to make hunting more accesible for people with physical limitations but IMO this would not be the answer.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got a shooting house with a ramp for wheelchair hunters on my property. The only issue I had with it , was that it was hard to find a place that we could get any real elevation without making the ramp too steep or too long. We finally made if off of a bank. The front is about 15 feet up, but if a deer approaches from behind, you're eye level it. So it's like a stand on one side and ground blind.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Waterfox, your video rolled me into the next one it's called a tree rider.


----------

